# Up from the Dust: OOC [FULL]



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's a crazy little idea that I've been toying with...  I know that we all here have characters that we've created for one game or another, and we really wanted to play those characters, but now the game for that character has gone the way of the dodo...

What I was thinking was this: I will run a game that will allow any character (regardless of level, class, alignment, or whatever) in a twisted little homebrew of my own creation.  Here are the baseline rules:

*1. Rule 0 is totally in effect; what I say goes, period.
2. The game would be centered around a core group of characters at a certain level, but all characters would be involved.  For instance, I would make a group of 7th level characters be the "core group".  All characters who were lower in level than that group would be followers, familiars, cohorts, etc.  Also, all characters who were higher in level would be the benefactors, the enemies, etc., of those characters.  This way, everyone would get to play...
3. In order to keep several different threads going (and actively involve several different layers of character groups) I will be heavily using spoiler tags.  I require that these tags be respected.
4. Limit to one character per player
5. HARD REQUIREMENT for one post a day (sans weekends) - NO EXCEPTIONS.  If you cannot make this requirement, DO NOT APPLY.  If you cannot post once a day, you will be booted from the game.*

The "campaign world", for lack of a better term, would be some infusion of Oathbound, Planescape, and ideas for twisted demiplanes from my own mind (thus, allowing the potential for ever-increasing challenge on a whole range of character levels) while also providing the flexibility to involve all sorts of character classes, races, etc.

Any interest?  If so, please post links to the characters you would like to play and we'll start chatting...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 27, 2004)

I was just having this discussion with a friend of mine.  I am indeed interested.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2004)

Ashy,

This sounds like a great opportunity. The posting requirement is a bit harsh, but should not be a problem for me--except when EN World is down of course.   I have a 6th level human fighter that I was enjoying when the DM vanished from the boards back in August. He had been in a couple of encounters, but I dont' think we ever got exp. He should be well on his way to 7th level, so perhaps he can be in the core group. If not I would still be interested in playing in the second tier. The link is below. I don't know how to link to the specific post, but he is the first character posted--Larris Farvold.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1652355&postcount=2]Larris Farvold


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Please remember - post links to your characters.  It will be first come, first served!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The link is below. I don't know how to link to the specific post, but he is the first character posted--Larris Farvold.




Right click on the post number in the upper right conor of the post. 

PS I went ahead and fixed your previous post for you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Please remember - post links to your characters.  It will be first come, first served!




Theirs lots of dust...  I'm looking though.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Please see the modification in my first post above.  I want a post a day every day ON THE WEEKDAYS only.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Please remember - post links to your characters.  It will be first come, first served!




My first post has been edited... Probably way to powerful, and I can understand that.   (At least I posted the previous non-gestalt version.)


----------



## Wyrm99 (Oct 27, 2004)

I would like to Join.  I am a Newbie to Play by Post - but I have been playing D&D for about 20 years.  I am currently in two 'live' games (DMing one).  So If you don't mind showing me some ropes, I would like to try this.  I have a 8th level rogue/bard.  My sheet is in HTTP format.  I attached the file within a zip file.  Also below is Stat Text version.

Looking forward to this new way to play .

Milo, Male Halfling, Lightfoot Brd4/Rog4: CR 8; Small Humanoid (Halfling); HD 4d6+12(Bard) , 4d6+12(Rogue) ; hp 64; Init +5; Spd 20; AC:23 (Flatfooted:23 Touch:16); Atk +7/2 base melee, +12/7 base ranged; +12/7 (1d6+2, +2 Shortbow); +6/1 (1d4+1, +1 Dagger); +12/7 (1d4, Rapier); +12/7 (1d4, Sap); RF: +2 Bonus on Saves vs. Fear, +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons; AL CN; SV Fort +6, Ref +14, Will +5; STR 11, DEX 20, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 8, CHA 14.
Skills: Bluff +10, Climb +2, Craft (Blacksmithing) +3, Diplomacy +9, Gather Information +7, Hide +17, Jump +4, Listen +1, Move Silently +13, Perform +13, Sleight of Hand +10, Speak Language +1, Tumble +12, Use Magic Device +7. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Finesse.
Spells Known (Brd 3/3/1): 0 -- Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation; 1st -- Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor, Sleep, Summon Monster I, Unseen Servant; 2nd -- Bull`s Strength, Pyrotechnics.
Possessions: 
Weapons: +2 Shortbow (8,330 gp); +1 Arrows (20) (2,010 sp); Rapier (20 gp); +1 Dagger (2,302 gp); Sap (1 gp).
Armor: Leather (10 gp).
Shields: +2 Shield, small, steel (4,159 gp).
Goods: Backpack (2 gp); Bell (1 gp); Caltrops (1 gp); Candle (1 cp); Chalk, 1 piece (1 cp); Flint and steel (1 gp); Entertainer`s outfit (3 gp); Whetstone (2 cp).
Magic: Wondrous: Cloak of Hiding (2,000 gp); Wondrous: Amulet of natural armor (+2) (8,000 gp).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok, this sounds like fun.  I have two characters that I really liked to play.  

One of them was Roth Nosebreaker a 1st level vanilla human fighter with the attention span of a gnat.  I modeled his behavior after Dory from Finding Nemo and he was the most fun I've had playing a character in while.

The other possibility is Jalen Isadore a 7th level FR cleric of Illmater who used feats from the Book of Exalted Deeds. 

I can use whichever character would be easier to incorporate.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Isida, since I know ya, and know you can handle it, I *might* consider letting you run both, with Roth being a follower of Jalen.    Your thoughts?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Oooo... that would be fun.  The long-suffering Jalen being the straight man to Roth's 5-year-old mentality.  Oh the possibilities...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Consider it done...

Have you emailed me yet, BTW?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oooo... that would be fun.  The long-suffering Jalen being the straight man to Roth's 5-year-old mentality.  Oh the possibilities...




I'm sooooo worried for this game now...    [J/K]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

(chuckle)


----------



## yangnome (Oct 27, 2004)

Very interesting.  I have 3 characters that come to mind, one that was 2E and would need updating and three from 3e (one from a PBP game and two from a tabletop game that the DM flaked on).  The basic details about the characters are summarized below.  Most had private infor that I'd prefer to email you on.  Whichever one sounds best to you would be my choice.  There is a bit of range here that could play heroes, villains or follwers.



3E - Raven 13th level halfling Rogue/Sorc.  



Spoiler



No one is quite sure where Raven is from.  usually when asks, she brushes them off.  On occassion, she's told a story that made the listener wish she'd brushed them off.  Raven was working with a group of adventurers to combat a great evil (combatting evil wasn't her goal, but hey, it was a way to make money) near a small vilalge called Homlet.  On a trip to Verbabonc to gather supplies, part of her group happened upon a portal that carried them to a distant land (Forgotten Realms).   not knowing where she was, or how to get back, Raven and the remainder of her group set out in search of a way home.  They met up with some others along the way and managed to uncover a plot in where an evil overlord would attempt to take over the land via three ancient artifacts.. 

In the past, before getting seperated from her group, Raven had held extreme power over the members of her party.  She did not lead the group from the front, but rather controlled things behind the scenes (This led to her also getting too much magic that might be potentially unbalancing, though that could be fixed..then again, if she is evil, that doesnt matter as much.)  Her new party confronted some of her control techniques and she felt liek she was losing her upper hand.  This combined with the notion that she was stuck in a different world, led Raven to backstabbing the party.  She stole the one artifact they had found and handed it over to the evil overlord in return for a large sum of cash (10,000 IIRC) and a job, working with him and exploring magic she had recently discovered in her blood. 

This character was from a tabletop game.  Needless to say she became DM property after betraying the party, then haunted the party for a long time to come.  There is quite a bit more to teh story, but I've always wanted to continue exploring her.  She had just made her turn to evil when the DM flaked on the game.  At last account, she was around 13th level, the GM had adjusted her a bit.  I ahev this character sheet laying around somewhere.



Demetrie Longfellow
7th Level (or 8th, I forget Bard)
Demetrie was the character I used to replace Raven in the above Tabletop game.  He was a gypsy in FR, who traveled between Calimport and Waterdeep areas.  he was generally a good natured fellow and had a penchant for the finer things in life.  There is of course much more to his story, but I can fill you in on that later.  His character sheet is around here somewhere as well.  The only conflict I can see with him is that he was based around a concept that included gypsy curses...3.5 took the curse and remove curse off of the bard's list.  Demetrie is associated with the Harpers, though I can go into more detail about that later.

Thordain Sternhammer 7th level Dwarven cleric of Moradin
[spoilers] Nothing really nasty in this spoiler, just a fun concept I was never able to play with due to the style of play in this PBP.  Thordain is actually not Thordain, nor is he a dwarf.  He is in fact a gnome cleric of Garl Glittergold.  he just happened upon a hat of disguises and thought this would be a good joke to play.  He has a penchant for playing pranks, almost to a fault.  he plays the dwarven role very stereotypically and has a hard time controlling his laughter.  This character is from a PBP game that ended/didn't continue because I had little interest in the style play.    I have always wanted to revisit this character.
[/spoiler]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Right click on the post number in the upper right conor of the post.
> 
> PS I went ahead and fixed your previous post for you.




Thanks much. 

Scotley


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

Ashy... i'd like to play... this makes it easy since I've already got a couple characters sitting in dust... i'll sift through in a moment

I've a couple characters...

Another is Tkatch, a gestalt feral dwarf barbarian-monk 1 (yeah, he's a head game).

Tkatch
Originally a dwarven monk, he was abducted and experimented upon by a twisted necromantic cleric.  His mind and body ravaged and twisted by the experiments of the necromancer he lives on as a feral shadow of the proud dwarven race.  Tkatch walks a new path, a forged primordial order of fury and discipline.
He wears a thick leather skirt and an open leather vest, his hair hanging wildly in dreadlocks.  With unnaturally clawed hands, a ridged forehead, a sharply crooked nose, and a bestial visage only the most foolhardy dare to disturb him.
He fights cunningly and viciously, often leaving his opponents with a false sense of security if they can close beyond the range of the heavy halberd that he often favors when confronted at first with close combat.  A heavy pick, a memoir of his dwarven past, and a menacing kukri rest against his heavy leather skirt; within a long quiver resting on his back are a number of javelin to strike at those who dare not come near him.


Another is Cantus, a character I was going to play in a table-top game.  He's a gestalt bard-wizard (only level 1 atm), but I think he'd be a good main character with perhaps Tkatch as an underling/bodyguard type.

Appearance:  Cantus is an old man in a body that once belonged to youth, his frame and make-up remain that of one who is young, but his muscles and heart have been struck by years which are not his own.  His eyes are cold pools of silver, his hair a tarnished silver and his skin a ghostly pallor.  Dressed in the flowing red robes of a wizard of the Three Towers, he leans his weight heavily upon a staff of gnarled mahogany.

Personality: Cantus is a man moved by what he has seen, but unmoved by that which is around him.  His eyes are cold and harsh, warmed only by the touch of knowledge.  He fears very little after what he has seen, his mind strengthened but his body aged and weakened.  His thoughts have turned to the darker sides of magic since his premature aging, and he hopes it is through this that he may escape the dark fate which lingers in the back of his mind.

Background: Born to a small noble family within the large town of Fairhaven, Kenneth (as he was known then), was an incredibly bright lad, not incredibly strong but sharp of mind and fairly deft.  Spending many hours of his youth buried in the families small library he quickly had read every book there, ever eager, he pushed his parents to purchase more books, and soon they were running short on ends.  Realizing the boys insatiable desire, they sought out a wizard to apprentice the boy.  The Order of the Three Towers took in the boy, his potential apparent.

Within the Three Towers, Kenneth as he was still known then, progressed incredibly fast and was soon one of the top students at a meager age of 12.  He studied another four years under the wizards there and when it deemed that his training had been complete the council convened for his First Test.  The rite by which wizards of the Three Towers passed on from the robes of an apprentice into full wizardry.  Entering the First Test none knew what challenge would befall the youngest apprentice ever to undergo the rite, and none have fully learned to this day what indeed did happen as he will never speak of it, but upon his exit it was apparent that a great challenge had been placed before him.

Now calling himself Cantus, his body once young and healthy was marred by the signs of aging.  His eyes had changed from a dark brown to pupil-less pools of silver, his skin once tanned was now pale and sickly.  A man three times the age of the youth who had entered now stood before them.  ?Touched by the great beyond? they said, and yet none knew of a way to return the boys youth.  He was lost to time, but his mind burned with years not his own.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> (chuckle)




On btw don't hold your breath on that email...  Isida rarely replies to an email...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Oct 27, 2004)

Darn, I so want to be a part of this and yet I am at work so I have NO STATS for the character I want to throw in!  I am going to lunch in about 20 mins, I can get on my slow a$$ comp at home and post it here if someone is willing to hold a seat for me *grins innocently*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you'll make it in - as I said, I am expecting to have a few parties going at once - a low level, a high level, and a medium level...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Oct 27, 2004)

*WHEW!*  As soon as I posted this, the heaven's parted and the rain came falling down... Of course, I walk home from work so I would be like a drowned rat and seeing that I have to wait for a co-worker to get back... So much for the 20 minutes... *sigh* I hate it when the gods conspire against me...

I will have my info up ASAP


----------



## kyloss (Oct 27, 2004)

*I have one If I can convert her*

I have a character that I would love to play but unfortunatly she was a 2e charachter with some slight modifications-(darn near immortal 3000 years old and was human (closest is troll or vamp regen-and made of glass and brittle but reforms ala T1000 from T2.) Great charcter and when I get home I'll try to convert her if possible but she was the most fun I ever had in a game because I stoped worrying about combat and making her tougher and focused on the roleplaying of it. If not completely out of it I would love a chance to play her otherwise I have an old fighter thats made it to epic levels that no one wants to run for.(why people dont like epic levels i dont know.)or my elf with the mule.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Ashy, what's your e-mail addy?


----------



## Wyrm99 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey -
Am I in?  Did I post my character right?  Is there anything else you need.  I promise, that my overhead will be light once I get my feet a little more wet.

Thanks


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Character stats, fluff to be added later...*

Grand Vizier Grundakar Riscavolan, male human Rog3/Sor3/DDs5: CR 11; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 3d6+2 + 3d4+2 + 5d12+2; hp 97; Init +14 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved init, +4 Greater Improved Init.); Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (+4 Dex, +2 natural armor); Attack +8 melee, or +10 ranged; SV Fort +7, Ref +12, Will +10; AL NG; Str 18, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 13, Cha 15.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Draconic, Giant, Dwarven.

Attacks:  1d6+4 bite, 1d4+4 claw (x2)

Skills and feats:  (106) Appraise, Bluff, Concentration, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Forgery, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft 11, Spot, Survival 

Feats and features:  Improved Initiative, Martial Weapon Proficiency (greatsword), Lightning Reflexes, [Evasion], Leadership, Greater Improved Initiative, [Blindsense 30ft.].

Possessions:  Greatsword +2, Frostbrand "Is Kyssa", Ring of Polymorph, Ring of Energy Resistance (minor) – Gift from King of Winter a demigod white dragon (who is also holding Grundy’s nephew hostage.)

Sorcerer Spells Known (8/8):  0th -- Flare, Light, Mending, Open/Close, Touch of Fatigue.  1st – Endure Elements, Mage Armor, True Strike.

Familiar - Hume, white fox (+2 Reflex)

Cohort - Valandra, young white dragon (who is as stupid as a bag of rocks, but was saved by Grundakar during the raid on Kral'tor, the giant capital.  After the rescue, the young dragon adopted Grundy as her new "parent".  The white dragons in the old campaign were not stupid, so the stupid ones were never really paid attention to.)

CR 3; Medium-size Dragon (Cold); HD 9d12+18; hp 76; Init +0; Spd 60 ft, fly 150 ft (average), swim 60 ft, burrow 30 ft; AC 18 (+8 natural); Melee bite +11 (1d8+2), 2 claws +6 (1d6+1), 2 wings +6 (1d4+1); SA breath weapon; SQ icewalking, cold subtype, immunities, blindsight, keen senses; AL CE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7; Str 14, Dex 11, Con 15, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 9.
Skills and Feats: Listen +10, Search +6, Spot +10; Hover, Flyby Attack, Power Attack.
SA–Breath Weapon (Su): Cone of cold, 30 feet long, every 1d4 rounds; damage 3d6, Reflex half DC 16.
SQ–Icewalking (Ex): This ability works like the spider climb spell, but the surfaces must be icy. It is always in effect.
SQ–Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep, paralysis.
SQ–Blindsight (Ex): Dragons can ascertain creatures by nonvisual means (mostly hearing and scent, but also by noticing vibrations and other environmental clues); this dragon's range is 90 feet.
SQ–Keen Senses (Ex): Dragons can see four times as well as humans in low-light conditions and twice as well in normal light. They also have darkvision (range 300 feet).
SQ–Cold Subtype (Ex): Cold immunity, double damage from fire except on a successful save.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh man, this would sure be fun!!!!

And don't worry about that 1 post a day thing.  I'm already in an Ashey run adventure and it is actually pretty easy to do.  Once people are posting, you have things to reply to that are fresh and new and Ashey holds a constant vigil over his game so that he keeps it updated and easy to post daily.

Anyway, my favorite character that died before the game even started was Basil Wescott, a "kid" character based in d20 modern who was going off to Hogwarts in the world of J.K. Rowlings (Harry Potter)... man, we had some fantastic "prelude" RP warming up for the actual game that never started. 

I've got a few characters long gone for adventures that never started (I even have a city as a character ) I'll have to get back to you, assuming there is still room open.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

kyloss said:
			
		

> I have a character that I would love to play but unfortunatly she was a 2e charachter with some slight modifications-(darn near immortal 3000 years old and was human (closest is troll or vamp regen-and made of glass and brittle but reforms ala T1000 from T2.) Great charcter and when I get home I'll try to convert her if possible but she was the most fun I ever had in a game because I stoped worrying about combat and making her tougher and focused on the roleplaying of it. If not completely out of it I would love a chance to play her otherwise I have an old fighter thats made it to epic levels that no one wants to run for.(why people dont like epic levels i dont know.)or my elf with the mule.




Well, mainly what I am looking for here is to give a home to all those pbp characters that we've created, but never been able to run - if you have one of those, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ashy, what's your e-mail addy?




ashy***at***enkwell***dot***com


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> Hey -
> Am I in?  Did I post my character right?  Is there anything else you need.  I promise, that my overhead will be light once I get my feet a little more wet.
> 
> Thanks




Yea, *Milo's in...  We'll worry about format later.  

*Ferrix & Vangnome* - I'm still looking over your characters, trying to decide....

*Leif* - the *Vizier looks okay...

* - Please bear in mind that once I get all the party's together, there will be a bit of equalization occuring....


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Oh man, this would sure be fun!!!!
> 
> And don't worry about that 1 post a day thing.  I'm already in an Ashey run adventure and it is actually pretty easy to do.  Once people are posting, you have things to reply to that are fresh and new and Ashey holds a constant vigil over his game so that he keeps it updated and easy to post daily.
> 
> ...




Decisions, decisions...


----------



## mps42 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Definitly!*

I pry have somewhere around a dozen or more characters that have not been run in WAY too long. I am very interested in this idea and would like info on where and how you want characters submitted...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Post the links here, please.  Let me know what you'd like to play.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'ts gonna take me a while to find them all, so I started a thread in Rogues gallery and will post there as I find them. Most are 1st to 2nd level, although the first one, the one guy I always keep track of, is Kal, post  one.
 I will post others to that thread as I find them. Easier for me that way. I wil update here with links as well. Hope that's kosher...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Oct 28, 2004)

NP Ashy, I totally understand and I am willing to make alterations as needed as long as the general concept isn't compromised too much.  I am just jazzed to get him out of mothballs again...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

If my characters don't fit the mold so well (being gestalt) I've got a great old bard by the name of Nitan Orao who'd fit right in. Storyteller type, level 16 I think is where I had him last.

Or a fighter with a prestige class I made a while back, even posted the PrC here.  He got used in one game, then it died.  In house rules, the PrC thread at the top should have him listed under my name as Jaganath.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Yea, *Milo's in...  We'll worry about format later.
> 
> 
> * - Please bear in mind that once I get all the party's together, there will be a bit of equalization occuring....





Thanks, I am looking forward to playing and I promise I will catch on quick to the PbP thing.  I have been following a few threads.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

Ashy, you've got mail!


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 28, 2004)

Heyas.  I'm the other guy mentioned by Mad Hatter.  The problem is that, while we have piles of _characters_, we've only been PbPing for about 2-3 weeks.    

Do we have time to make up something?  If we post our concept, will that get us a placeholder spot while we get the crunch together?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ashy, you've got mail!




Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> I'ts gonna take me a while to find them all, so I started a thread in Rogues gallery and will post there as I find them. Most are 1st to 2nd level, although the first one, the one guy I always keep track of, is Kal, post  one.
> I will post others to that thread as I find them. Easier for me that way. I wil update here with links as well. Hope that's kosher...




That's fine.  Kal looks fine - is he the one you want to use?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> NP Ashy, I totally understand and I am willing to make alterations as needed as long as the general concept isn't compromised too much.  I am just jazzed to get him out of mothballs again...




General concepts will remain.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> If my characters don't fit the mold so well (being gestalt) I've got a great old bard by the name of Nitan Orao who'd fit right in. Storyteller type, level 16 I think is where I had him last.
> 
> Or a fighter with a prestige class I made a while back, even posted the PrC here.  He got used in one game, then it died.  In house rules, the PrC thread at the top should have him listed under my name as Jaganath.




I agree on the gestalt stuff....

Post some links for me, Ferrix!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I am looking forward to playing and I promise I will catch on quick to the PbP thing.  I have been following a few threads.




No problem at all - welcome!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Heyas.  I'm the other guy mentioned by Mad Hatter.  The problem is that, while we have piles of _characters_, we've only been PbPing for about 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Do we have time to make up something?  If we post our concept, will that get us a placeholder spot while we get the crunch together?




I'm not sure I follow -are you saying that you don't have characters on the boards here, gathering dust?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 28, 2004)

Yep.  "Characters gathering dust," yes.  "Characters gathering dust on the ENWorld boards," no.  Same goes for Mad Hatter.  Does that disqualify us?


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, I am a little rusty on my pbp, since it has been a few years ago since I last did it.  I am going to go through a massive study tonight and tomorrow to brush up a bit but I fully authorize smacking me upside the head with a rolled up newspaper, placing my nose in it and saying "Bad boy!  Look what you did!  BAAAAD!"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wato Q'Yar*

Hi, i hope i can join in! 
the daily posting shouldnt be a problem at all. 
I can see that therer are characters that are very well done here 
mine is a gestaldt and of a kind of funny making, where the GM permited allmost every source we (the players) could come with.
the lak of background, descrption and personality should not worry, the moment i got a green light with ashy, i will runn to make one  
maybe my character allready knows someone's also dusty character.? just thinking.....

oh... and so i make the disclaimer: my writen english and also spoken  isnt somthing im very proud of... i hope its ok for you having me on the game. 

i am using the Rpg playing in en-world as a kind of have to read, have to write english, nice way to keep me uppdated. If there somthing you dont understad and common sense dont apply, please let me know.

Link to character


----------



## yangnome (Oct 29, 2004)

> Ferrix & Vangnome - I'm still looking over your characters, trying to decide....



any further thoughts Ashy?  if you have further questions about either character, feel free to email me at mysuername@myusername.com


----------



## mps42 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> That's fine.  Kal looks fine - is he the one you want to use?



 He is one I would be interested in kicking the cobwebs off. But, as said earlier, I have upwards of a dozen characters sitting around, mostly level 1 and 2's (for some reason my games dont last that long). So, if you wind up needing something else (cleric, sorcerer, wizard, etc) Chances are decent I've got one.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> any further thoughts Ashy?  if you have further questions about either character, feel free to email me at mysuername@myusername.com




So are you saying that you want to run all of the ones you posted equally?  You want me to chose?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> He is one I would be interested in kicking the cobwebs off. But, as said earlier, I have upwards of a dozen characters sitting around, mostly level 1 and 2's (for some reason my games dont last that long). So, if you wind up needing something else (cleric, sorcerer, wizard, etc) Chances are decent I've got one.




Gotcha.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Kor, Kelleris, and Hatter - I think for now, I'll have to say no, only because this game was expressely intended for those who already have characters they've spent time creating that have been "waiting in the wings".  It just would not seem fair to bring in new chars...  I will put you down as alternates, however.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2004)

Ashy, I doubt I'm going to be able to make the daily post requirements...  I just lack the patience to deal with undue “slowness” at the moment so I would like to bow out before you even start.

Have fun.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

No prob, BS, though I have no idea what slowness you are referring to...  Typically my games move fairly quickly...


----------



## kyloss (Oct 29, 2004)

*Ahh.*

I unfortunatly dont have any PBP chars. I do have I PBeM 3rd ed birthright char-is a channeler- (variant on psionics- is mystical has mystic focus requirement tied to a great dragon thing with slightly more mystical spell selection-summons instead of astral construcs kind of changes-plus sume minor necro type things) that seems like it could be right but as has been stated it is not already on the enworld boards. but would love to try if it could be okayed IIRC was between 6 and 8th and only birthright ability was a bloodmark and magic resistance.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 29, 2004)

*Got room for one more?*

I lucked on to this thread through some twist of fate - I've been in several PBP games that went nowhere quickly.  I'm going to harken back to my original character - Vargo (mumble) who was a 3rd edition LN human cleric with the domains of Knowledge and Madness, who belonged to the religious sect known as the Prisonkeepers.  The game lasted through one combat, and then died with the DM dissapearing entirely.  I believe this was BEFORE the board switch, and I've lost the link, but had the character sitting around.

I've updated him here for 3.5...   Hope that's okay.

Vargo, Male Human Cleric4  CR 4; Size: M Face: 5.0 ft. Type HUMANOID; HD (4d8)+8; hp 30; Init +0 (+0 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd Walk 30'; AC 10 (flatfooted 10, touch 10), / ( /x ); SA: Rebuke Undead (Su) 4/day (turn level 4) (turn damage 2d6+5), Spontaneous casting; Vision: Normal AL: LN; Sv: Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +7; STR 12, DEX 10, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 17, CHA 12 

Skills and Feats:  Concentration +9, Heal +10, Knowledge (Religion) +9, Knowledge (The Planes) +9, Spellcraft +9; Augment Summoning, Extend Spell, Spell Focus (Conjuration) 

Possessions:
Weapons: 1 morningstar, 4 shortspears, 1 dagger
Armor: Scale mail
Shields: Heavy metal shield
Goods: Backpack, bedroll, winter blanket, 4 pouches of caltrops, 2 scroll cases, pen and ink, 4 sheets paper, 5 pieces colored chalk (white, blue, yellow, red, black), flint and steel, grappling hook, 100' silk rope, wooden holy symbol, bullseye lantern, 4 flask of oil, traveler's outfit, belt pouch, 4 waterskins, 24gp, 10sp, 15cp.

Background: Vargo is a member of the ancient order of the Prisonkeepers.  The Prisonkeepers were founded after the imprisonment of Tharizdun (or other Cthulhoid critter in whatever campaign) for the sole purpose of draining his divine power so that he cannot use it to escape.  Each day, the Prisonkeepers draw energy away from Tharizdun and use it to fuel their own abilities - which come at a steep price.  Madness is common in the Prisonkeepers, as the touch of Tharizdun's corrupting power eventually will poison even the most pure soul.  Their ranks are drawn from orphans and outcasts, yet their role is essential - without their constant draining of Tharizdun's powers, he would break free from his prison and destroy the world.

(Original plan was to go Clr-5, then take Alienist prestige class...  Not sure if that's an option.)

(Updated to 4th level - waiting for information on equipment before proceeding.)


----------



## yangnome (Oct 29, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> So are you saying that you want to run all of the ones you posted equally?  You want me to chose?



 I'll let you choose what fits best for what you need.  Out of the three posted, I'd really like to revisit Raven or Thordain, but Demetrie would be fine too.  Looking at what has been posted so far, there might not be room for another cleric in the 7th level group.  If you need someone for the 7th level group, Demetrie would probably fit in well.  If you need an antagonist for the high level group, Raven would do the trick.  At any rate, I'm flexible and willing to play whatever you need.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, I don't think I qualify either, seeing that I was never "really" waiting in the wings to play a pbp adventure, though I was "thinking" about it *grins*

If you want to put me in reserve too, that is all right with me.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2004)

I believe that Brother Shatterstone is refering to the slowness of the boards rather than the games. It can be rather frustrating from about 9:30 to 4:30 central. It takes such a long time for pages to update. It took my a half an hour to post a character yesterday. Is Larris in for the 7th level group? 

Scotley


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Kor, Kelleris, and Hatter - I think for now, I'll have to say no, only because this game was expressely intended for those who already have characters they've spent time creating that have been "waiting in the wings".  It just would not seem fair to bring in new chars...  I will put you down as alternates, however.




Well, well - disregard this post.  If I am going to let kyloss in, I might as well let you all in as well.  

*ALL OF YOU: Get your characters up ASAP!*

Here's the RG link:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1828168

Vargo - you're in as well!

Scotley - I believe so, yes.

Yangnome - Demetrie it is.  Would you be interested in also playing Raven?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 30, 2004)

i belive you have forgoten me on the rush of so many players.

can you give me a veredict about my character?


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 30, 2004)

You know, I don't have any dusty characters in the fantasy genre here (that I can find).  All of the ones I can find are d20 modern or something 

So... give my spot to someone who can enjoy finally getting to play their character, if I had a spot still


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 30, 2004)

My character will be up by Sat or Sun.  Kelleris will have his character up by Sat.  Sorry for the delay on my part.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> No prob, BS, though I have no idea what slowness you are referring to...  Typically my games move fairly quickly...




ENworld, not you boss....


----------



## kyloss (Oct 30, 2004)

Here is how the character currently stands if any updating needs to be done I'll be happy to. It is based on the psycic warrior from the 3rd ed psionics hand book. It was a birthright campaign where a grey elf army was invading the land they used a strang emagic system-channeling (psionics). They hired mercenaries as fodder but they didnt teach them any magic, infact if someone who wasnt one of them used it they would be killed- my character happened on it accidentaly and so they were trying to kill her. 

Airole’ Somnambulus
Height: 5’7"
Weight: 120-125 lbs
Age 17 
Female Rjurik Warrior Channeller level 8

Str 12 +1
Dex 16 +3
Con 10 +0
Int 12 +1
Wis 14 +2
Cha 16 +3

Base attack +6/+1
Melee +7/+2
Range +9/+4

Saves (base/total)
Fort + 6/6
Will + 2/4
Reflex 2/5

blood abilities
SR 12+hd
bloodmark-silver skin and hair

Speed 50’
Initiative: +3
Hp: 57
Feats

Grey Elf training (general) 
Dragon Touched (prereq is grey elf training and was required to be channeller)

Weapon focus (long sword)
Speed of thought (x2) 
Psionic charge 
Up the wall 
Mental leap
Weapon specialization (long sword) 
Skills concentration 11(11), jump 12(11), tumble 14(11), knowledge old Morvalia 8(5), Perform (cc) 8.5(5.5), 

Languages: Annuerien, Rjuvin, and Old Morvalian 

Masterwork Long sword damage 1d8+2 attack +9/+4 critical 19-20 x2

Elemental attack 1d8 cold based damage range 40ft crit. x2

O level uses 11
PP 21
Spells 
0 level: Flare, Detect Magic, Mending, Read Magic,
1 level: Feather Fall, Chill Touch1d4 cold plus may do strength damage, Change Self
2 level: Alter Self, Claws of the Bear-1d12 attack, Assassin's Senses –improve critical
3 level: endurance
Grey Elf training (general): You have received training from a Grey Elf, probably as a mercenary in their armies. 

System: You are treated as an equal by Grey Elves, and may purchase Grey Elf skills and feats, as well as monk levels, and are considered Grey Elf for any prestige classes that require it. Also, if you are proficient with all simple or all martial weapons this now includes Grey Elf weapons. You get +2 to all Knowledge: Morvalia rolls. 

Dragon Touched: You have been granted power by an ancient Morvalian dragon. 

System: This grants you one level 0 channeller power usable once per day. This feat may be taken multiple times, each time it grants one more power and one more use, so a character who took the feat twice has two powers and may use each ones, or one of them twice each day. 

Elemental attack- cold, This attack is considered a ranged weapon whose increment is 5ft x your level. It does 1D4 damage, crit x2. You must have at least 1 PP in reserve to use this attack .Any feat that can apply to a ranged weapon may apply to this attack (weapon focus, point blank shot, etc.). As you gain levels, you can improve this attack. Channellers gain an augmentation every other level, Channeller Warriors every 4 levels (so you get 2). Both spent on increase die so does 1d8

Morvalian Mages Plate: +8 AC, +3 max dex, -3 check penalty, 10% spell fail, 25lbs, no speed reduction (unless causes encumbrance) Magic +1


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

Ashy, did you want me to adjust my character levels at all?  I'm not sure what you want for equilibrium here...


----------



## mps42 (Oct 30, 2004)

in the RG thread, you say "Please, only approved characters can post here."


 So who's approved?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 31, 2004)

Tor L'Tha - you're in.  
Vendetta - I've got no prob with D20 modern.  
Hatter - sounds good
BS - roger
kyloss - please post in the RG thread
Isida - we'll deal with tweaks later
mps42 - everyone who has posted in this thread at this point has been approved.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 31, 2004)

Are you still recruiting, Ashy?  I think I'd be interested.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 31, 2004)

Is this still recruiting?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Komodo and Nac - yes.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 1, 2004)

(post moved to RG)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Hatter - please post over in the RG thread...  All changes can be made over there.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105449


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 1, 2004)

My character's up in the RG thread, Ashy.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 1, 2004)

What level should the character be?


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 2, 2004)

If you don't mind d20 modern, try this guy out for size...
I would have posted the link itself except that I can't find the bloody RG for the game.  The RP at the end is kind of odd.  I had wanted to try out something different with it when I posted it.  Now I just wonder what drugs I was taking at the time...

*Wayne Hickok *  
Fast Hero; Level 4, Gunslinger; Level 2
*OCCUPATION*: Entertainer (Rodeo Trick Shooter)

*STR*: . .10 . . +0 (2 pts)
*DEX*: . 15 . . +2 (6 pts, +1 @ L4)
*CON*: . 12 . . +1 (4 pts)
*INT*: . . 10 . . +0 (2 pts)
*WIS*: . .14 . . +2 (6 pts)
*CHA*: . 13 . . +1 (5 pts)

*HIT POINTS*: 41 

*ARMOR CLASS*: 20 . . (+3 Dex) . . (+5 Fast) . . (+1 Gunslinger) . . (+1 Leather Jacket)

SAVING THROWS . . . Total . Base . Mod . .
*Fortitude*: . . . . . . . . .+2 . . . +1 . . . +1 . . 
*Reflex*: . . . . . . . . . . .+6 . . . +4 . . . +2 . . 
*Will*: . . . . . . . . . . . . +5 . . . +3 . . . +2 . . 

*BAB*: +4
*SPEED*: 30 feet
*INITIATIVE*: +2
*WEALTH*: 9
*ACTION POINTS*: 3
*REPUTATION*: 2

FEATS
1st Personal Firearms Proficiency 
1st Two Weapon Fighting (Ranged)
2nd Point Blank Shot
3rd Precise Shot
4th Double Tap
6th Quick Draw

CLASS ABILITIES
Simple Weapon Proficiency 
Close Combat Shot (Fire without provoking an attack of opportunity) 
Weapon Focus – Ruger Service Six (.385 Revolver)

TALENTS
1st Evasion
3rd Uncanny Dodge 1

CLASS SKILLS   
*Bluff * (occupation): +6 …(+5 Ranks)…(+1 Dex)…
*Balance*: +6 …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…
*Drive*: +6 …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…
*Gambling*: +5 …(+3 Ranks)…(+2 Mod)…
*Hide*: +6 …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Mod)…
*Intimidate*: +2 …(+1 Ranks)…(+1 Mod)…
*Move Silently*: +6 …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Mod)…
*Profession * (Trick Shooter): +6 …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…
*Ride * (Horses): +6 …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…
*Slight of Hand*: +8 …(+6 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…
*Spot*: +8 …(+6 Ranks)…(+2 Mod)…
*Tumbling*: +8 …(+6 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…

CROSS CLASS SKILLS
None

LANGUAGES SPOKEN
English

EQUIPMENT
Starting Wealth = +8 (Base) . . +4 (Profession) . . +4 (Occupation) 
*The following Items have a purchase DC of 14 or less and as such, do not reduce my starting wealth total.
4x Ruger Service Six (Revolver)
To Hit: +7(+8) . . (+4 BAB) . . (+2 Dex) . . (+1 Weapon Focus) . . (+1 inside 30’) DMG: 2d6 (2d6+1 inside 30’) RANGE: 30
Derrenger (.45)
License (Ruger)
Metal Baton
Leather Jacket
Aluminum Travel Case; 40 lbs capacity
Business Outfit (Various outfits for his business dealings and public appearances)
Casual Outfit  (Various outfits for day to day activities.  Most common among his outfits are blue jeans, black tee shirt, his dark brown leather jacket, black felt cowboy hat and dark brown cowboy boots)
Digital Camera
Cellular Phone
Zip Tie Handcuffs (25)
Backpack
Chemical Light Stick (5)
Holster; 2x Hip, 2x Concealed Carry (Shoulder), 2x Concealed Carry (Waistband), and 1x Concealed Carry Ankle (Derrenger)
Compass
Standard Binoculars
Flashlight, Standard
Rope (150’)
Sleeping Bag
4 Person Dome Tent
8x Speed Loaders

Ford F-150 Pick-up Truck; Purchase DC 36 (take 20)
-7 wealth, new wealth = 9

Driving down the highway one morning, flipping through the radio stations for something even moderately entertaining, you stumble upon The Howard Stern Show.  For what ever reason, either you like the show, took your hands off the radio to flip off a rude punk merging into your lane or what ever, you begin to listen.

*CLICK*
Robin:  That’s what you think.

Howard:  You know, I’ve got to tell you that I’m a little bit excited about our next guest.  

Robin: Oh really?

Howard:  Not really, I just want to see you hot for someone.

Robin: Oh please!  I’m not hot for this guy.

Artie: You said you were hot for him.

Howard: Come on, Robin, don’t lie to us.

Robin: I said he was good looking, I didn’t say anything about him being hot.

Howard: Be honest with us, Robin… does he get you wet?

*Robin chuckles*

Robin: You guys.

Gary (Over intercom):  Howard, Wayne Hickok is here and ready.

Howard: Send him in, don’t make him wait out there with Cabby.  He might try to kill him.

*There are some shuffling sounds*

Artie: Look, Robin is sweating.  

Robin: I am not.

Wayne: Howdy there Mister Stern, Mister Lange, Ma’am.

Howard: Don’t call me Mr. Stern, that’s my father and (does his impersonation of his father, which sounds something like a cross between SCHWARZENEGGER and a stereotypical Jewish man) I don’t talk like this.

Artie: No wonder Robin likes him.  He’s straight off of a Marlboro ad.  

Wayne: (Chuckling)  Maybe, I reckon.  But them fellers is a might broader than me.

Howard:  Wayne, I’ve got to ask you.  Is it true that you are related to Wild Bill Hickok?  

Wayne: James Butler Hickok, Yes sir, ayam. But, not directly.  More like a cousin but way on back.  

Howard:  Having that name probably helps getting work in your line of business.

Wayne: I reckon it does.  Kind o’ pickin’ up where my kin left off.  Even that goin’ ta jail part, ‘cept he didn’t go ta jail.  Wild Bill was doin’ some Marshallin’ but got fired fer shootin’ too many folks an’ ain’t all of ‘em bad.

Howard:  You just got out of jail, right?

Wayne: Ayup.  It shore is good ta be mah own man again.

Howard: How long were you in there?

Wayne:  Well, It were just over two years now, an’ a couple more on parole.  

Howard:  Some people consider you a hero for what you did.  Can you tell us about it?

Wayne:  Well, I jest did what any other red blooded American would do.  I’d jest got done doin’ a show and was feelin’ a might hungry.  Me an’ mah pardner stopped on down at one o’ them there burger houses.  Well then, some youngster comes rushin’ in wavin’ a glock around like some kind o’ movie thug, with the gun all turned over on its side.  As it were, a cop was right across the street and seen him through the windows.  Before that boy could even git the money, that place was surrounded.  First thing he does is grab a girl fer a hostage an’ starts demandin’ stuff.  Well, I hadn’t’a thought ‘bout it, but I had brought one of mah guns in, holstered under mah jacket.  The boy shot a couple of shots at the cops, drivin’ ‘em back ta their patrol cars.  He was using that girl real well as a shield and not one of them cops had a clean shot.  But I did.  So, I took it.  The boy weren’t even lookin’ at me so I had all the time I needed ta make the shot.  Since I’m a sharp shooter, it was an easy shot.  I didn’t like killin’ no man, but that boy wasn’t safe fer no one there an’ was gonna git someone kilt, I reckon.  Well, I got arrested and all and even convicted.  But that judge must of thought I was some kind of hero too ‘cuz he didn’t sentence me very hard.  I heared that I could’a been locked up fer twenty.

Robin: Imagine that.

Howard: Bet Wild Bill wouldn’t have gotten locked up for that.

Wayne:  Times is different.  But truth be told, I’d rather have been locked up than have things still like they was.  Some folks just ain’t got no sense these days an’ with all the shootin’s already.

Howard: I bet he gets a lot of tail.  If I was that good looking I’d get a lot of girls.  Man.

*Wayne laughs*

Artie: He’s really got it made now too, got that bad boy, ex-con hero thing going.  

Howard (Laughing): He can appeal to every kind of girl.  Maaaaaan.  How many girls you bang?

Wayne: A gentleman doesn’t kiss and tell, Mist… er… Howard.

Howard: I know but, really, how many?

Artie: You’re only telling us… and thirteen million other people.

*Howard laughs*

Howard:  Yeah, just let us in on it, how many?

Wayne (chuckling): No, no.  You know, I’m back working.  I Still get ta use my guns.

Artie: I knew it.

Howard:  I’d like to use my gun more often.

Wayne:  Golly, no.  I mean, I’m still workin’ the shows, doin’ my sharpshootin’ bit fer the rodeo.  

Howard: Oh man, Cowboy babes are hot in those tight jeans.  

Artie: After two years in the slammer, hot or not, let the banging commence.

Robin:  They still let you shot your guns on parole?

Artie: Bang bang, baby!

Robin: Artie!

*Howard laughs*

Wayne:  Usually, fer the shows.  Jest need ta clear a special permit in each city… sometimes things don’t get done in time so I can’t and I gotta find somethin’ else ta do.  But usually its OK.  The rodeo is tourin’ these here Yankee states right now.  We’ll be here for the next few months.

Gary (on intercom): Howard…

Howard:  I know, we have to take a break.  But don’t go away.  We’ll get down to how many girls Wayne Hickok has banged since getting out and take some calls right after this.

*Station Identification*


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 2, 2004)

Ashy do you have more details of the setting of this game? im not pushing you   im just so f***ing curious!


----------



## Komodo (Nov 3, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> What level should the character be?




That is, what level are you looking for?  I've got a whole folder full of old, discarded character sheets.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> That is, what level are you looking for?  I've got a whole folder full of old, discarded character sheets.




Welll, let's see.  Here's what we have so far:

[SIZE=-3]
*LOW*
Ory Willowfarthing, Male Strongheart Hin Apprentice Ranger/Fighter 1 -- Ferrix
Kalador Pald, Male Human Fighter 2/Paladin 3 -- mps42
Roth Nosebreaker, male human Ftr1 -- Isida Kep'Tukari
Vargo, Male Human, Clr4 -- Vargo

*MED*
Larris Farvold, Male Human Ftr 6 -- Scotley
Wato Q’Yar, Male Human, Ftr10 -- Tor L'Tha
Milo, Male Halfling, Lightfoot Brd4/Rog4 -- Wyrm99
Wayne Hickok, Fast Hero; Level 4, Gunslinger; Level 2 -- Vendetta
Airole’ Somnambulus, Female Rjurik Warrior Channeller level 8 -- kyloss

*HIGH*
Nebiros, Male Imp Wilder 2/Fiend of Possession 6 -- Komodo
Jalen Isadore, Female Human Cleric 7 of Ilmater -- Isida Kep'Tukari
Adauth Mirorwyn, Male Human (mirrorcursed), Bard 8/Marshal 2 -- Kelleris
Ganshinji Quick-Axe Illum na’Altair Holyfire, Male Human, Ranger 9/ Horizon Walker 1 -- Mad Hatter
Grand Vizier Grundakar Riscavolan, male human Rog3/Sor3/DDs5 -- LeifVignirsson
[/SIZE]

Let's break it down:

*Low level (1-5)*
3 Fighter types
1 Cleric type

*Mid-level (6-10)*
3 Fighter types
1 Ranger type
1 Cleric type
2 Rogue types
3 Oddball types (Gunslinger, Channeller, Imp)

*High-level (11+)*
1 Oddball type (Rog3/Sor3/DDs5)

So, we are heavy in the middle and light on the ends as far as sheer numbers; we also appear to be fighter heavy, but that is just my opinion.  Does that help any?

Tor - you'll just have to wait and see, I guess.  
'Detta - please post your character in the RG thread.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2004)

I take it, then, that Wayne is approved?  Should I go ahead and post him in the RG too?  (You know... now that I think about it, I should have cheated and gone in and edited him up to a 32 or 36 point buy instead of 27 )


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I take it, then, that Wayne is approved?  Should I go ahead and post him in the RG too?  (You know... now that I think about it, I should have cheated and gone in and edited him up to a 32 or 36 point buy instead of 27 )




Yes - sorry, 'detta, I mean to say you and not Ferrix on the previous page!    I'll edit that ASAP.


----------



## Vargo (Nov 3, 2004)

Whoa, did I get a free level bump?  Vargo was originally a L1 cleric - if you want me to bump him to 4, I'll do so.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Whoa, did I get a free level bump?  Vargo was originally a L1 cleric - if you want me to bump him to 4, I'll do so.




Sorry, typo


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2004)

well... if we are handing out levels...  I could use a couple levels of Jedi Guardian.


----------



## Vargo (Nov 3, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Sorry, typo




I'm number one!  I'm number...  Oh, wait...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 3, 2004)

Did you sort me as a rogue-type or a fighter-type?  I know bards are generally rogues, but this one's built to be a pretty decent fighter.

But yeah, I was kinda surprised there weren't any higher-level characters there, too.  Is that list of PCs something you can work with?

EDIT: Oh, right.  Another page...  Thought I was first there...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Did you sort me as a rogue-type or a fighter-type?  I know bards are generally rogues, but this one's built to be a pretty decent fighter.
> 
> But yeah, I was kinda surprised there weren't any higher-level characters there, too.  Is that list of PCs something you can work with?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, right.  Another page...  Thought I was first there...




Bard type.

Yes, the list of PC's is malleable, so if you want to change - DO IT NOW!


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 3, 2004)

Should one of us level up a character, to get rid of some of that clustering at mid levels?


----------



## mps42 (Nov 4, 2004)

just put up 3 other characters in my RG thread. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1837837#post1837837


----------



## Komodo (Nov 4, 2004)

Okay, I found a character that would likely fit in with the others.  I came up with it a while ago for an NPC, but never got around to actually using him.  It's an imp Wilder 2/Fiend of Possession 6, with a total ECL of 15.  I'll post it in the Rogue's Gallery as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Should one of us level up a character, to get rid of some of that clustering at mid levels?




*Kelleris* - That might be a good idea - let me think on it a bit....
*mps42* - please pick a character, unless you are posting these for other folks to use as well!  
*Komodo* - sounds good.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Yes - sorry, 'detta, I mean to say you and not Ferrix on the previous page!    I'll edit that ASAP.




Does that mean I'm out?  Too many new games starting up... can't... get... a hold... of... them... all.

Looks like you are lacking on the low end, I can throw up Ory Willowfarthing if you want?


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 5, 2004)

To go with Ory, I had created Ogden Pathfinder for that same game (ashy was in it too) a first level Druid.  Though, I had wanted to run an Aasimar paladin (I really liked his story)... I could do either of those if you like.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Does that mean I'm out?  Too many new games starting up... can't... get... a hold... of... them... all.
> 
> Looks like you are lacking on the low end, I can throw up Ory Willowfarthing if you want?




No, Ferrix - you are in.  Ory would be great.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> To go with Ory, I had created Ogden Pathfinder for that same game (ashy was in it too) a first level Druid.  Though, I had wanted to run an Aasimar paladin (I really liked his story)... I could do either of those if you like.




Whichever you like, 'detta...just pick one.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Ory Willowfarthing

Up in your RG too.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Kewl


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 6, 2004)

I've got ole Wayne and his Ford F-150 pick-up truck posted up in the RG.  He's level 6.  But I was just tossing that out if we needed some lowbies.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 6, 2004)

Mmmm...  A bard in a Ford truck?  There just has to be a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 6, 2004)

... and a shoe holstered Derringer


----------



## mps42 (Nov 6, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *Kelleris* - That might be a good idea - let me think on it a bit....
> *mps42* - please pick a character, unless you are posting these for other folks to use as well!
> *Komodo* - sounds good.




Well, yeah. If there's only one spot, I gotta take Kal. If there's another character there that sombebody else wants to use, go for it! I'll be happy to send them a full char sheet if wanted.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 7, 2004)

How many people did you want to level up, Ashy?  I'd be willing if you need it.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 7, 2004)

Bad Hatter!  Bad!  He said he was thinking about it, not that he had decided.    

Although, Adauth and Ganshinji should probably be leveled together, if at all.  They were from the same game, and it would probably make sense to keep them together.  That would be our personal preference as well.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 7, 2004)

Nebiros is up in the Rogue's Gallery.  Do we have a starting date?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I've got ole Wayne and his Ford F-150 pick-up truck posted up in the RG.  He's level 6.  But I was just tossing that out if we needed some lowbies.




Like I said, we are like a 40 year old IT guy...

...a bit thick in the middle...



So, if you want to post a lower level char, go for it!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Well, yeah. If there's only one spot, I gotta take Kal. If there's another character there that sombebody else wants to use, go for it! I'll be happy to send them a full char sheet if wanted.




Sounds good...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> How many people did you want to level up, Ashy?  I'd be willing if you need it.




*Hatter:* Still considering at the moment...

*Kelleris:* They can have histories together -that's cool

*Komodo:* please post an alignment


----------



## Komodo (Nov 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *Komodo:* please post an alignment




Yeah, about that...I was planning on PMing you his alignment, but then I realized that EN World didn't have a PM system, so I tried to e-mail it to you, and EN World said they disabled that feature as well, which discouraged me and I never got around to doing it.

If you reeeally want his alignment, I can e-mail it to you, assuming you provide me with an address.  Or, if you'd like, I can post it in that crazy black OoC text somewhere.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *Komodo:* please post an alignment




Yeah, about that...I was planning on PMing you his alignment, but then I realized that EN World didn't have a PM system, so I tried to e-mail it to you, and EN World said they disabled that feature as well, which discouraged me and I never got around to doing it.

If you reeeally want his alignment, I can e-mail it to you, assuming you provide me with an address.  Or, if you'd like, I can post it in that crazy black OoC text somewhere.

You players'll have to catch him in an antimagic zone if you want to know.


----------



## yangnome (Nov 8, 2004)

Ashy-

I forgot to bookmark this thread as well.  the past week has been hectic and I haven't been on Enworld as often.  That should end tonight (for a couple days at least) with the end of this school quarter.  I noticed a couple pages back, you mentioed that you wanted me to play Demetrie (the 7th level bard) and possibly Raven (the 13th level Rog/Sorc.) as well.  Do you still want me to do this with the fat you have in teh middle?  I'd be more than willing to just play raven if you like.  I'll try to onvert her to 3.5 and post her in teh RG tonight after I finish my assignments or tomorrow night.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 12, 2004)

What's going on?  Did I miss the creation of an IC thread or something?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 12, 2004)

Ashy's away again...the thread is somewhere around.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 12, 2004)

Ashy's away again.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Yeah, about that...I was planning on PMing you his alignment, but then I realized that EN World didn't have a PM system, so I tried to e-mail it to you, and EN World said they disabled that feature as well, which discouraged me and I never got around to doing it.
> 
> If you reeeally want his alignment, I can e-mail it to you, assuming you provide me with an address.  Or, if you'd like, I can post it in that crazy black OoC text somewhere.
> 
> You players'll have to catch him in an antimagic zone if you want to know.




Sure - drop me an email

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Ashy-
> 
> I forgot to bookmark this thread as well.  the past week has been hectic and I haven't been on Enworld as often.  That should end tonight (for a couple days at least) with the end of this school quarter.  I noticed a couple pages back, you mentioed that you wanted me to play Demetrie (the 7th level bard) and possibly Raven (the 13th level Rog/Sorc.) as well.  Do you still want me to do this with the fat you have in teh middle?  I'd be more than willing to just play raven if you like.  I'll try to onvert her to 3.5 and post her in teh RG tonight after I finish my assignments or tomorrow night.




Just play Raven...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> What's going on?  Did I miss the creation of an IC thread or something?




Sorry gang - away on travel again, but I am back for a bit (I hope!)...

We should get started sometime the end of this week or the beginning of next...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 16, 2004)

What about leveling?  Yea or nay?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> What about leveling?  Yea or nay?




Working on that bit now.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Leveling info:

[SIZE=-3]
*LOW*
Ory Willowfarthing, Male Strongheart Hin Apprentice Ranger/Fighter 1 -- Ferrix
Kalador Pald, Male Human Fighter 2/Paladin 3 -- mps42
Roth Nosebreaker, male human Ftr1 -- Isida Kep'Tukari
Vargo, Male Human, Clr4 -- Vargo

*MED*
Larris Farvold, Male Human Ftr 6 -- Scotley
Wato Q’Yar, Male Human, Ftr10 -- Tor L'Tha
Milo, Male Halfling, Lightfoot Brd4/Rog4 -- Wyrm99
Wayne Hickok, Fast Hero; Level 4, Gunslinger; Level 2 -- Vendetta
Airole’ Somnambulus, Female Rjurik Warrior Channeller level 8 -- kyloss

*HIGH*
Nebiros, Male Imp Wilder 2/Fiend of Possession 6 -- Komodo* -- GAIN 2 LEVELS*
Jalen Isadore, Female Human Cleric 7 of Ilmater -- Isida Kep'Tukari* -- GAIN 4 LEVELS*
Adauth Mirorwyn, Male Human (mirrorcursed), Bard 8/Marshal 2 -- Kelleris* -- GAIN 1 LEVEL*
Ganshinji Quick-Axe Illum na’Altair Holyfire, Male Human, Ranger 9/ Horizon Walker 1 -- Mad Hatter* -- GAIN 1 LEVEL*
Grand Vizier Grundakar Riscavolan, male human Rog3/Sor3/DDs5 -- LeifVignirsson
[/SIZE]

The sooner the characters are updated, the sooner we can begin...


----------



## Komodo (Nov 16, 2004)

Sick, more levels are just what I wanted.  Was afraid that an ECL of 15 might be too much.  I'll get right on it.

On a side note, welcome back from your trip!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm working on Jalen, and she should be up by tonight.


----------



## Vargo (Nov 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Leveling info:
> 
> Vargo, Male Human, Clr4 -- Vargo




So, this time you actually want me to make him L4?


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 16, 2004)

Ashy, do you want us to upgrade our equipment lists to the standard for the new level, or simply keep the stuff we originally bought and acquired during the first lives of these characters?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

*Komodo* - ECL??  Wazzat?    Thanks!
*Isida* - gotcha!  thanx!
*Vargo* - yes  
*Kelleris* - leave the stuff as is.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 17, 2004)

Ashy - Do you mind if I fiddle with Adauth a bit while I'm leveling him?  Specifically, I'd like to move his skills around some.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Should be fine....just let me know the before's and after's...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh, and XP?  Minimum for the new level?  Or add one full level's worth of XP?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

Aw man!  I'm going to be an 11th level character with 7th level equipment?


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 17, 2004)

Isida - Yeah, I know the feeling.  Not as bad, of course, but I was really looking forward to snagging me some _cloak and boots of elvenkind_.  We'll just metagame it and give you more treasure until you're up to speed.    

Ashy - My skills were:


> Bluff: 8 ranks
> Diplomacy: 11 ranks
> Gather Information: 11 ranks
> Intimidate: 13 ranks
> ...




And are now:


> Bluff: 5 ranks
> Diplomacy: 9 ranks
> Gather Information: 10 ranks
> Hide: 11 ranks
> ...




Basically, I added points for a new level and swapped around some points to get Hide/Move Silently.  I also swapped out a cantrip for _footpad's grace_.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Aw man!  I'm going to be an 11th level character with 7th level equipment?




Ok, ok...up the equipment as well...  But you owe me, Isida!  

XP is minimum for the new level


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Isida - Yeah, I know the feeling.  Not as bad, of course, but I was really looking forward to snagging me some _cloak and boots of elvenkind_.  We'll just metagame it and give you more treasure until you're up to speed.
> 
> Ashy - My skills were:
> 
> ...




Gotcha - thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok, I think Jalen is all ready.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 17, 2004)

Adauth should be all fixed up as well, items and everything.

Oh, and anyone else leveling to 11th level, if you're working from the SRD, the gold piece total you need is 66,000 gold.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Nov 17, 2004)

Erm... I know I kinda set the bar a bit high with the levels, sorry all... But I am just curious if there is anything I need to tweak with before we get the ball rolling...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Tweaking is the next stage...  

Thanks for the speedy updates, gang!  

Isida, can you email me please?

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

Ashy, you've got mail!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Komodo (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm done, too.  Didn't have time to post that last night.

Oh, and ECL = Equivalent Character Level.  Imps have an ECL of 7 (3 HD, +4 level adjustment).


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> I'm done, too.  Didn't have time to post that last night.
> 
> Oh, and ECL = Equivalent Character Level.  Imps have an ECL of 7 (3 HD, +4 level adjustment).




::chuckle::  Komodo, I know what ECL is - I was just joshin...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 17, 2004)

Is the imp going to be our "patron", Ashy?  I was looking at it and realized everyone else is conveniently 11th level.

I am frightened by the thought of being employed by a rogue psionic fiend of possession.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey, Ganshinji will be levelled up soon.  EN is going really slow for me right now.  I could barely get this post done.  So to recap, I'll level at the latest tomorrow after classes are done for me.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Is the imp going to be our "patron", Ashy?  I was looking at it and realized everyone else is conveniently 11th level.
> 
> I am frightened by the thought of being employed by a rogue psionic fiend of possession.




You'll just have to wait and see, now, won't ya?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Hey, Ganshinji will be levelled up soon.  EN is going really slow for me right now.  I could barely get this post done.  So to recap, I'll level at the latest tomorrow after classes are done for me.




No prob...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

Lordy lordy, Jalen will not like a fiend of possession, I can tell you that...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lordy lordy, Jalen will not like a fiend of possession, I can tell you that...




 

They really need a smiley for the EVIL DM GRIN...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

That one you have there suits fairly well...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Aw man!  I'm going to be an 11th level character with 7th level equipment?




Bah, I'm tied for lowest level (6) in the mid group while we are lumped in with 10s and 8s.  Perhaps my Ford F-150 and derringer swing the level balance back to even for me


----------



## Vargo (Nov 18, 2004)

Vargo is completely updated.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok, time for roll call...

Everyone still planning on playing (it's been a while since we heard from some of our number) needs to post here within the next 24 hours with the following info:

Real name - screen name - email address
character name, race, class&level

For example:

Brannon Hollingsworth - Ashy - ashy***at***enkwell***dot***com
DaDM, Supreme Being, DM100

Anyone who does not meet the 24 hour time limit will be put on the "To be Axed" list...

If you don't want to post your email address and real name, send it to me in an email, but do somthing like this:

None'o'ya'business - Ashy - private email

Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

------ Isida - private email  (Besides, you already know Ashy)
Jalen Isadore, human, Cleric 11
Roth Nosebreaker, human, Fighter 1


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here!*

Scott Wilkes-Scotley-***scotleywuzhere***at***yahoo***com
Larris Farvold Human Fighter 6


----------



## Komodo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Moo!*

Joel Garrett - Komodo - biggecko202 at hotmail dot com
Nebiros, Imp Wilder4/Fiend of Possession 6


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 18, 2004)

*Yo!*

Matt Kelsey - Kelleris - jaberwocky_slayer***at***hotmail***dot***com
Adauth Mirorwyn, Male Mirrorcursed Human, Bard 8/Marshal 3 (fear the melee bard!    )

Now if Hatter doesn't respond in a timely manner, I'm going to kill her.  Twice.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Carl Nelson - Ferrix - carl (dot) nelson (at) uvm (dot) edu
Ory Willowfarthing, Male Strongheart Halfling Apprentice Ranger/Fighter


----------



## Vargo (Nov 18, 2004)

NOYB - Vargo - Private e-mail.
Vargo, Human male cleric-4, domains Madness and Knowledge


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 18, 2004)

Simon Lopez - Tor L'Tha - slopez_b at hotmail dot com
Wato Q’Yar, human, Fighter/Ranger lvl 10


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Nov 18, 2004)

Matt Eaton - Leifvignirsson - blackrosesoth***at***yahoo***dot***com
Grand Vizier Gundakar Riscavolan, Human (Evolving into white dragon), DDs 5/Rog 3/Sor 3


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2004)

Robert Hicks
rahjr2k***at***hotmail***dot***com
Wayne Hicock, level 4 Fast Hero, Level 2 Gunslinger


----------



## mps42 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Present*

Martin S (I NEVER give out my full name. EVER. Sorry)
mips42 AT iwon DOT com
Kalador Pald - Human Fighter 2 / Paladin 3


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 19, 2004)

Shay Jones-Mad Hatter- swift *underscore* avalanche AT yahoo DOT com 

Ganshinji Altair, human, ranger 9/ horizon walker 2


Sorry, Ashy, my schedule decided to remind me that I have no life.  Shinji will be levelled up tomorrow around noon, Fri.


----------



## kyloss (Nov 19, 2004)

Colin Meller-kyloss-kyloss***at***sbcglobal***dot***net

Airole- human- 8th level channeler

and my email will be changing as I am in the middle of moving right now.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

OT - Ashy, will I see an Ashy character any time soon in my game thread?

I am, bizarrely, low on players.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

*mps42* - no prob, I understand
*Hatter* - no prob, but don't be late....
*kyloss* - ok, thanks!  Good luck with the move!
*Kelleris* - posted, thanks to Isida!  
*Komodo* - you have mail!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 19, 2004)

Ganshinji is levelled and ready to go.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

24 hour deadline is up.  Here's who made it in:


```
Handle		Character Name		Race & Sex			Class & Level
kyloss		Airole			Human Female (Rjurik)		Chan8
Vargo		Vargo			Human Male			Clr4
Scotley		Larris Farvold		Human Male			Ftr6
Komodo		Nebiros			Imp Male ???			Wldr4/FoP6
Kelleris	Adauth Mirorwyn		Human Male (Mirrorcursed)	Brd8/Mar3
Mad Hatter	Ganshinji Altair	Human Male			Rgr9/HorWal2
Ferrix		Ory Willowfarthing	Halfling Male (Strongheart)	Rgr0/Ftr0
Tor L'Tha	Wato Q’Yar		Human Male			Ftr5/Rgr5
Leifvignirsson	Gundakar Riscavolan	Human Male (evol. White Dragon)	DDs 5/Rog 3/Sor 3
Vendetta	Wayne Hicock		Human Male			Fast Hero4/Gunslngr2
Mps42		Kalador Pald		Human Male			Ftr2/Pal3
Isida		Jalen Isadore		Human Female			Clr11
		Roth Nosebreaker	Human Male			Ftr1
```


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2004)

*???*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> 24 hour deadline is up.  Here's who made it in:





Does this mean nobody made it in or are we waiting for a final edit of the post.   

Scotley


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Waiting for final edit..


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

What do you need from Ory in a final edit?  And are there any other 1st-level characters?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> What do you need from Ory in a final edit?  And are there any other 1st-level characters?




I'll let ya know shortly...  yes, there are more 1st levels, I'll be posting the roster in a moment...

Hey - can you let Uiim know what the heck is up?????


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Alrighty... and done.  Can't give ya more than ya can deduce on yer own.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

bump - please see above for the list...

To all that did not make it in: if you want to talk about it, email me:

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Man I feel like the real underdog in that crew.  Next closest is a level 4.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Alrighty... and done.  Can't give ya more than ya can deduce on yer own.




Sorry -there are not any more 1st levels.  We may go through another round of leveling here in a bit due to no shows...

Wait - I forgot Isida!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok, here's the initial shakedown:

*kyloss* - more info* on Rjurik and the Channeller class, please
*vargo* - add 1 level where you please**; character description also, please
*komodo* - I need to chat with you via email
*kelleris* - more info* on mirrorcursed, please
*Hatter* - more info* on the Horizon Walker, please
*Ferrix* - Add 6 levels as you please**
*Tor* - You have Wato listed as a Fighter/Ranger 10 - does that mean that he is Ftr5/Rgr5 or what???  Please define.  Also, please reformat the character sheet and actually put him into the rogue's gallery, as oppossed to a link.  Thanks!  
*Leif* - character background and description, please
*Isida* - Add 4 levels to Roth as you please**

* more info = this can be as little as a description about this class/race/whatever - I do not have to see the full write-up, I just need to know a bit more about it.
**if you are going to select another class, you might want to think about arcane/divine classes or possibly rogue.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

Mirrorcursed is a template I created to serve as a link between certain of my characters.  It provides some bloodline-like bonuses and makes up for them with luck penalties and other penalties related to the Eye of Fortune, a powerful artifact that links the mirrorcursed through a connection with the archmage Kelleris Fortunesbane (male human Ftr 2/Wiz 20/Sor 18).

I have, however, edited out the bonuses and penalties so provided, on the principle that homebrewed templates are probably not welcome in a PbP game.  I can post it if you'd like (I'm quite fond of it, but others have been not-so-fond in our group).

The whole thing is the cause of the dreams in my home campaign, but I took out any specifics for you to fill them in.  However, it should not be a great hardship to add them back in, especially since Kelleris has been sealed away for millenia and the Eye of Fortune is hanging unnoticed in Beshaba's parlor on whichever outer Plane she resides in.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Mirrorcursed is a template I created to serve as a link between certain of my characters.  It provides some bloodline-like bonuses and makes up for them with luck penalties and other penalties related to the Eye of Fortune, a powerful artifact that links the mirrorcursed through a connection with the archmage Kelleris Fortunesbane (male human Ftr 2/Wiz 20/Sor 18).
> 
> I have, however, edited out the bonuses and penalties so provided, on the principle that homebrewed templates are probably not welcome in a PbP game.  I can post it if you'd like (I'm quite fond of it, but others have been not-so-fond in our group).
> 
> The whole thing is the cause of the dreams in my home campaign, but I took out any specifics for you to fill them in.  However, it should not be a great hardship to add them back in, especially since Kelleris has been sealed away for millenia and the Eye of Fortune is hanging unnoticed in Beshaba's parlor on whichever outer Plane she resides in.




Na, if you've edited it out then we'll just remove it altogether since it was very campaign-specific.  Does that sound acceptable?


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, I was secretly hoping that you'd have some fantabulous idea of how to adapt it, but we can't have everything we want.    

Yeah, that'll be okay.

Do you have a projected start time?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 20, 2004)

Does ranger count as a divine caster?

Ory was really meant to be a fighter/ranger type going for halfling rock-skipping champion + warsling sniper (Races of Faerun).  He really doesn't fall into the arcane/divine or rogue categories very easily.

If you really want something more divine, I just found a class that I'd find really fun to play, but it'd need a new mock up for a character. The Champion


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Well, I was secretly hoping that you'd have some fantabulous idea of how to adapt it, but we can't have everything we want.
> 
> Yeah, that'll be okay.
> 
> Do you have a projected start time?




Email it to me - we might work it in as a part of this game.  

I'm shooting for Monday - depends on you folks at this point...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Does ranger count as a divine caster?
> 
> Ory was really meant to be a fighter/ranger type going for halfling rock-skipping champion + warsling sniper (Races of Faerun).  He really doesn't fall into the arcane/divine or rogue categories very easily.
> 
> If you really want something more divine, I just found a class that I'd find really fun to play, but it'd need a new mock up for a character. The Champion




A ranger would, yes...  I would with Ory as is, if you want to play him.  Unless you want to run a human, in that case the Champion would be fine.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, Roth would be the worst cleric ever... considering his 3 Wisdom.  And he's a bit too strong for an arcane caster, as I could see him running into combat again...  But I think he would make an excellent rogue.  Off I go again...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

Ok, Roth is updated.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, Roth is updated.




Excellent!  Thanks!


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 20, 2004)

The template, the background, or both?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh, and Ashy, you've got mail!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> The template, the background, or both?




both


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oh, and Ashy, you've got mail!




Yes - thank you thank you thank you, O most masterful one!!!


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 20, 2004)

I have sent you the mirrorcursed, Ashy.  It is not from the e-mail I gave you, though, since that wasn't working.  It should be my university e-mail.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 20, 2004)

*Wato Q'Yar*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> *Tor* - You have Wato listed as a Fighter/Ranger 10 - does that mean that he is Ftr5/Rgr5 or what???  Please define.  Also, please reformat the character sheet and actually put him into the rogue's gallery, as oppossed to a link.  Thanks!




Gestaldt or however that’s is spelled 
Reformating is being done right now. 
---
character updated.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I have sent you the mirrorcursed, Ashy.  It is not from the e-mail I gave you, though, since that wasn't working.  It should be my university e-mail.




Thanks!  I got it!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Gestaldt or however that’s is spelled
> Reformating is being done right now.
> ---
> character updated.




Thanks!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 20, 2004)

From the DMG:



> The horizon walker is an unceasing traveler to the universe’s most dangerous places.  As her journeys take her from place to place, she adapts to become one with her environment.  In time, she develops a mystic connection with the ground beneath her.  But she is by no means tied to a particular place; her restless feet are ever leading her toward the horizon, where new adventures await.
> Horizon walkers tend to be hard to surprise or impress, because they’ve seen so many wonder during their travels.  It’s common for horizon walker to have an outward attitude of “been there, done that.”  But horizon walkers are gripped by an unquenchable wanderlust, so they are always in the midst of a journey or planning their next one.  As they travel, horizon walker develop magical resonance with the terrain that surround them, making them unparalleled guides and scouts.  And they’re formidable foes when their travels take them into danger, able to use the terrain they know so well to good advantage.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 20, 2004)

You've got mail, Ashy.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 21, 2004)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> From the DMG:




Gotcha - thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 21, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> You've got mail, Ashy.



Thanks!


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Nov 21, 2004)

Crapsticks!  Completely forgot about that, didn't I?  Ok, I will write it up tonight (now it is 9:22 pm here in Santa Cruz) and hopefully e-mail it to you later on tonight or tomorrow afternoon, depending on when the Vikings game is on... Yes, I like a loser team... Just like me


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Nov 21, 2004)

All right, I added description, history and an item I forgot... Sorry for the delay, that is what happens when you get sacked by a virus...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> All right, I added description, history and an item I forgot... Sorry for the delay, that is what happens when you get sacked by a virus...




Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Look for a starting post from me today.  However, please note that I will be a bit out of touch from Wednesday-Sunday due to Thanksgiving.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 22, 2004)

Ashy, I have yet to receive a reply from you.  I was assuming you wished to talk to me about something other than Nebiros' alignment, so I'm thinking your e-mails may be being blocked.  The first one was sorted into the junk mail folder, but I told it that you weren't junk.  If you're sending me mail, I'm not getting it.  You can also contact me via PM at Mortality.net.  Screenname is Komodo there, as well.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Ashy, I have yet to receive a reply from you.  I was assuming you wished to talk to me about something other than Nebiros' alignment, so I'm thinking your e-mails may be being blocked.  The first one was sorted into the junk mail folder, but I told it that you weren't junk.  If you're sending me mail, I'm not getting it.  You can also contact me via PM at Mortality.net.  Screenname is Komodo there, as well.




Komodo - I got it, and just have not replied yet.  However, I think that I have the issue that I originally had sorted out.    As such, I will reply to you today, but what I wanted to talk to you about kinda evaportated....    The information you gave me was like the icing on the cake.


----------



## Vargo (Nov 22, 2004)

Vargo is updated 'n ready to go!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Look for the Intro post later tonight, gang!

Here's a link to the thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108120


----------



## Vargo (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm going to be away until Monday due to some unexpected Thanksgiving chaos...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Gotcha.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 23, 2004)

Are we still starting soon?

Ashy, did you get a look at the mirrorcursed yet?  How did you want to handle it, if at all?  I am, of course, willing to fiddle with it if it seems like a bit much or too little.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

yes - sorry, I got majorily sidetracked last night (i.e. dealing with 15 year old...sigh)  

I'll make the post today.

I'm still looking over the mirrorcursed.  If I work it in, it won't be immediately - believe me, you'll have plenty to keep you busy...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 23, 2004)

Ah, cool.  I was mostly just looking for first-glance opinions, though.  It is a homebrew template, after all...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Gotcha - busy with work and finishing up the intro post right now...  

I hope you guys are ready for a WILD ride!


----------



## Komodo (Nov 24, 2004)

Are you kidding me?  Wild's my middle...class.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 24, 2004)

Are you kidding?  Wild(er)'s my middle...class.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 24, 2004)

Wayne revves the engine of his F-150
(It just cracks me up to think of a big ole pick-up truck barrelling onto a middle-age style battlefield.  How much damage does a 4x4 do when it rams a troll?)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 24, 2004)

Wato opens the window of the truk sitts in the frame of the window and OWLS out his name wile he swings his one mace in the wind!
«Where is the enemy!!! let me get on them and crush some skulls!!!»

ooc: just a little exited whit the idea of a WILD RIDE! ,odes this imply drugs?!?!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 24, 2004)

Not tellin' yet.  The holiday has o'er taken me and my intro post has grown to nearly three typed pages...  I may have to post it in two parts...  The first bit will be a fair amount of railroading, but then the entire multiverse (literally) will be open to you...  That first post may not come until after Turkey Day, however, but keep checking - it is coming soon!


----------



## Vargo (Nov 29, 2004)

Ba-bump!


----------



## Komodo (Dec 1, 2004)

C'mon, Ashy!  We know you're around.  Are you still writing that intro post, or what?  It's been almost a week.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry, gang - time has been tight...  Tell ya what - I'll post the first part of the intro post - you'll not be able to act yet, but at least your brains can start churning....  

Sound good?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok, Part I of the Intro is up...  No actions from anyone yet, but feel free to ask questions here....  In the next half of the Intro, you will learn much, and be given the reigns..


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice!  Very well thought out intro, but then I am sure you already knew that...

*twitch, twitch*

Cannot wait to see what else is in store, I am so thinking on not working today so I can keep checking up, like a vigil


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

Glad you like!  Just wait 'til you see what is next...  

When I said "Up from the Dust" - I meant it!


----------



## Vargo (Dec 1, 2004)

Whew - glad we're past that.  I think I would have died from irony poisoning if the game shut down before it started.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Whew - glad we're past that.  I think I would have died from irony poisoning if the game shut down before it started.




*NO* chance of that happening... I do not take on new games lightly...and moreso...I do not end them lightly either.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 1, 2004)

Awesome intro post!  Can't wait for the rest.

Poor Leathery Wings...


----------



## Vargo (Dec 1, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *NO* chance of that happening... I do not take on new games lightly...and moreso...I do not end them lightly either.




Yeah, but the joke was begging to be made.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 1, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Awesome intro post!  Can't wait for the rest.
> 
> Poor Leathery Wings...




I second that

Ashy you shure got your imagination in good shape.   

The post has produced a major cliffhanger do.  

Grumpy Leathery Wings, dont worry Komodo he sure got his medicine


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Awesome intro post!  Can't wait for the rest.
> 
> Poor Leathery Wings...




Thanks!!  Look for it soon!  (hopefully by tomorrow night - I've got to go to TN for work, but it should not be too stressful of a trip...)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> I second that
> 
> Ashy you shure got your imagination in good shape.
> 
> ...




Very, very glad to hear that, gang!  I was kinda worried that you all might think the idea was kinda hokey, but as you see soon, it's gonna be a WILD RIDE!


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 2, 2004)

Wayne is going to try to sneak into one of the other lines


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 2, 2004)

Did Leathery Wings get punished for trying to swat the skeeters or for trying to hurl someone else in line?  I'm trying to figure out what the affiliation is between the green guys and the angelic beings.  They don't seem to be related, but it's hard to tell...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 2, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Did Leathery Wings get punished for trying to swat the skeeters or for trying to hurl someone else in line?  I'm trying to figure out what the affiliation is between the green guys and the angelic beings.  They don't seem to be related, but it's hard to tell...




It seems to me obvious the relation, mosquito is trying to tatoo the guy...  leathery wings gets pis*** off and eye with wings, does the dirty jobb.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 3, 2004)

Great intro - I am exicted that the wild ride has begun.  Can't wait for more... drool...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Did Leathery Wings get punished for trying to swat the skeeters or for trying to hurl someone else in line?  I'm trying to figure out what the affiliation is between the green guys and the angelic beings.  They don't seem to be related, but it's hard to tell...




Your character can assume whichever s/he likes, but the assumption is both.  The relationship between the mosquitoes and the angelic eyes will be seen in the next post...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> Great intro - I am exicted that the wild ride has begun.  Can't wait for more... drool...




Thanks!!!  Coming soon!!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

*Gallery Post: Stalker*

Gallery Post: Stalker


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2004)

It's like a picture out of a Rifts book...

Cool.

I should really finish updating Ory.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

*Gallery Post: Seeker and Snagger*

Gallery Post: Seeker and Snagger


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> It's like a picture out of a Rifts book...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> I should really finish updating Ory.




Thanks - I didn't draw it tho.  

Yes, you SHOULD!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, gang - next bit is up.  I did not get as much done as I'd hoped, though, so one more section and then I'm done (for now at least...)  

Feel free to ask questions here should you like....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

Eww...  It's like... icky...  cyborg freaky things of _doom!_


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorta....


----------



## Komodo (Dec 7, 2004)

Did you draw those pictures, Ashy?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Did you draw those pictures, Ashy?




LOL!  No - I wish!!!!


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 9, 2004)

Dagnabit!  Ashy, surely you aren't taking finals like half of the rest of ENWorld?!  I crave having Adauth react to something!    

Am I going to have to mail you a pointed stick to poke yourself with?   

(And you have nobody to blame but yourself for our impatience, you oddly-compelling-intro-writing guy, you.  *nods*)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

::chuckle::  no finals for me, just nearly 40 hours of work already this week...  (sigh)  busy busy busy!

Hopefully I will get the last bit up today!


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 9, 2004)

I know that all too well, Ashy.  It is the busy season for us here too.  I am willing to wait to see what happens next, no doubt about that.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Very, very glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 9, 2004)

Bah!    

Good luck with all of your work, then Ashy, and no rush.  I'm just feeling curmudgeonly today...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks!  Guess what - more work!  I just got a trip to Baltimore dropped on me for Monday...    Oh well, at least my kids are not going hungry....


----------



## Komodo (Dec 11, 2004)

I wish my dad still played D&D.  He used to, back in the day.  In fact, it was he who introduced me to it when I was knee-high to a gnome.  But no more...*sigh*


----------



## Ashy (Dec 13, 2004)

Why not ask him?  

Ok gang - I WILL post the update tonight - all by my lonesome in a hotel in Westminster, MD, so I have no excuse!


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 13, 2004)

I feel for you.  I also travel.  It can really suck.  Looking forward to your post..


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

Gallery Post: Controller Annui


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

Gallery Post: Your First Ride
(please ignore the folks and the scenery, of course...)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

And so it begins.....  

Sorry for the wait gang - it should not happen any more.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> I feel for you.  I also travel.  It can really suck.  Looking forward to your post..




Thanks, Wyrm!  What happened to you?  I thought you were gonna play???


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 14, 2004)

Ah, yes... This reminds me of the DM that helped me hatch Grundy III... I am going to like this!


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 14, 2004)

Hmm...  How much room to maneuver do we have?  I would prefer not to risk hurtling into the abyss of doom if something nasty comes upon us.  I somehow doubt that an uppity imp is our only problem here, given the rapid-response tactics thus far demonstrated.

And by "rapid-response tactics" I mean "the sudden appearance of horribly overwhelming force."


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah - I what to play - just reading your post and was dissappointed their was no car for Milo.  Are you sure there isn't 14 cars on that little rollor coaster.
I am really enjoying your story so far, I am going to post my action, hopefully, I am still in.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Ah, yes... This reminds me of the DM that helped me hatch Grundy III... I am going to like this!




Do tell!  Do tell!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hmm...  How much room to maneuver do we have?  I would prefer not to risk hurtling into the abyss of doom if something nasty comes upon us.  I somehow doubt that an uppity imp is our only problem here, given the rapid-response tactics thus far demonstrated.
> 
> And by "rapid-response tactics" I mean "the sudden appearance of horribly overwhelming force."




Not much - you are in a small (for a medium creature) cart on a very narrow track.  The car is roughly 5 feet square and the seating area is a little less than that, of course.  The track is only about 3 feet wide...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> Yeah - I what to play - just reading your post and was dissappointed their was no car for Milo.  Are you sure there isn't 14 cars on that little rollor coaster.
> I am really enjoying your story so far, I am going to post my action, hopefully, I am still in.




Sorry, Wyrm, but I gave ample chances for folks to get their characters in on time, etc...    It just would not be fair to those who stuck it out and worked hard to meet the deadlines.  Email me, though, and we can talk about possibly bringing you in sometime in the near future, ok?


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 15, 2004)

My character has been posted since the very beginning.  (I was the 5th person to post their character - here is the link

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1829109&postcount=5

I have been following all your threads (and posting) for weeks.  I am a bit confuse.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Check out the posts below, as well as the posts in between:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1863075&postcount=150
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1865367&postcount=166

You did not post in that 24 hour window wherein I did a "last call" for players.  I then posted this:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1865434&postcount=172

And I heard nothing from you until your post this week....    Email me and we can chat about it.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 15, 2004)

Let the man in! and be Cool   

Seems to me that your being a little to strikt Ashy. I apeal to your common sense and let the man in. He didnt make it to the last call for some strange reason, but he has proven interest.... Common


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Check out the posts below, as well as the posts in between:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1863075&postcount=150
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1865367&postcount=166
> ...




Sorry - I didn't see that deadline, but I have been following along.  I had to take a break because both my daughter and I had some medical issues.  It was maybe 2-3 days that I didn't follow the boards.  I posted immediately after your first IC post and you responded to me.

It your game and your rules, so I got to abide by them - but geez - there is tons of proof that I have been following and interested

I will still read that board - because I am hooked and you write well.

Hope you change your mind...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

If no one has a problem with it then I am *completely* fine with it...

So, if you have a problem - PIPE UP now!

If not, we'll continue with Mr. Milo - the lucky number!  Kinda like Bilbo...*AND* they're both halflings...  

Wyrm, we'll likely have to tweak Milo a bit, but I will let you know on that ASAP....


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> If no one has a problem with it then I am *completely* fine with it...
> 
> So, if you have a problem - PIPE UP now!
> 
> ...




Thanks and I really look forward to being part of this.

I read some of the  posts I missed and saw that you asked for everyone's email.

I sent you an email as you requested

My real name is Dave.

Thanks again  -


----------



## kyloss (Dec 16, 2004)

On the note of email my has been finalized(sp?) to its new form after much dealing with customer service - kyloss at comcast dot net


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Dave!  Don't mind the mess, make sure to watch out for that sharp axe over there and don't mind my fox familiar, he drools a bit but he is friendly unless you are trying to sneak his Cheetos...

Sorry, old game inside joke... See ya on the coaster!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

Wyrm, don't forget to drop me an email.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 17, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Wyrm, don't forget to drop me an email.




Done...Email sent...


----------



## Komodo (Dec 17, 2004)

It looks like everybody's posted their initiatives.  What happens?

On a side note, did Nebiros hit the switch on his own volition, or was he possessed?  If it's the latter, I find that highly ironic.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 18, 2004)

Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> Done...Email sent...




Got it -thanks - will reply soon.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 18, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> It looks like everybody's posted their initiatives.  What happens?
> 
> On a side note, did Nebiros hit the switch on his own volition, or was he possessed?  If it's the latter, I find that highly ironic.




Not everybody...    Fear not, I should be posting my move tonight.

We'll just say that he thought it would be a great idea at the time...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Gallery Post: Under the River


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

So, how's everybody liking things so far?  

Also, has anybody seen or heard from kyloss, Vargo, Mad Hatter or Mps42?  I've talked to Ferrix and I figure the holidays have lots of folks busy, but just thought I'd ask...


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 21, 2004)

I should be able to get ahold of Hatter and deliver a kick to the head for you, Ashy.  Presumably she's just been snowed under (*cough*) by holiday stuff.

Incidentally...  Oh, nuts, I have to go immediately.  Uhm, ask you a question later, eh?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I should be able to get ahold of Hatter and deliver a kick to the head for you, Ashy.  Presumably she's just been snowed under (*cough*) by holiday stuff.
> 
> Incidentally...  Oh, nuts, I have to go immediately.  Uhm, ask you a question later, eh?




No prob on either.  I know that folks are busy for the holidays (I am about to join them as well), so if Hatter can't make it, no sweat...  Just let me know what you need in regards to your question...


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 21, 2004)

Right, then.  It's just something that came up after the Intimidate/_fascinate_ post:

How do you deal with synchronisity of posts?

In this example, I meant for Adauth to intercept Roth before he opened the door, and not to leave the guy alone until it looked like he wasn't going do something stupid (which he did, at least from where Adauth is sitting).  It looked like you interpreted the posts as happening more or less instantly the moment they were posted, though (making my actions kinda beside the point).  I just wanted some clarification on how this works for future reference.  Do I need to specifically say that I'm interrupting X at Y point for it to happen?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Do I need to specifically say that I'm interrupting X at Y point for it to happen?




Generally speaking, yes.

In this scenario, there were a couple of other things going on:

1. These portals are not your normal, everyday kinda portals
2. There was an issue of you not having any spells at that point.  You tried to use the spells, which would have taken a moment or two before switching to your Intimidate.  That moment or two was all that Roth needed to touch the portal.  If you would have used Intimidate first, I would have ruled differently...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

I think it will be fun but I'm finding that I'm so far behind.  I can't believe how many posts go up on this adventure between times that I log in... so Wayne is sort of numbly walking through this thinking that it is a dream and perhaps a late night movie that he once watched.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah, that's kinda where I'm at too, Vendetta.  I logged on the other day and, lo and behold, they were through the page I was on, the next page, and into _another_ page.  Crazy.  Not to mention that my character thrives on planning, and, well...  Heh.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

I think what I will do is wait for everyone to post each day and then make one "major move" post each evening.  That way, everyone should have a chance to catch up and plan accordingly.  I think I am just trying to make up for causing such a long delay to begin with...and I'm excited.  

Kelleris, don't worry - once you guys get your sea legs, there'll be lots of time for planning.  You are all still in the "Huh?  What?  Wuzzat?" stages at this point...


----------



## Vargo (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm alive, I've just been slammed by the triple threat of:

Being the only Helldesk employee without vacation this christmas
My wife's birthday
Christmas



If you can assume through Monday next week that the ride temporarily reactivated Vargo's temporary insanity spells, and he's gibbering on the floor for a bit, all should be well.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 22, 2004)

I think getting us to a point where we aren't going ot be wading in water and fearful for our newfound life is a good point to start turning this pot down to a simmer, as it were.  I am fine with that myself, I certainly don't want to leave anyone behind either.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> I'm alive, I've just been slammed by the triple threat of:
> 
> Being the only Helldesk employee without vacation this christmas
> My wife's birthday
> ...




Gotcha, and having worked helpdesk once, a long time ago, you have my deepest sympathies...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> I think getting us to a point where we aren't going ot be wading in water and fearful for our newfound life is a good point to start turning this pot down to a simmer, as it were.  I am fine with that myself, I certainly don't want to leave anyone behind either.




::chuckle::  I think it'll all work out...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Gallery Post: Watcher


----------



## kyloss (Dec 22, 2004)

Sorry for the delay I work insurance customer service and not only did we get slammed with christmas rush but also our internet has been down since mid monday making things much tougher. I am back though and should be much better about posting though going from page one on friday to page 6 on wednesday was a bit of a shocker. Just incase I didnt mention it I have 2 different armours on black chain and leather lamalar composit that was normaly worn and the red and black Morvalian Mages plate that is realy good armour but tended to get me hunted when worn. As it still hasnt sunk in that I Probably wont be hunted by Grey elves in the after life I still havent realize it is probably safe to wear. The black armour is fun though. took it from an assasin. same one I got the fingerbone for the assasins sight spell from.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 23, 2004)

No prob, kyloss - glad you're back!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm traveling today. Internet will be limited. back 3/1-05. Auto pilot if necesarry.
 *happy christmas and good new year!!!*

 

Tor L'Tha


----------



## Ashy (Dec 24, 2004)

Same to ya, Tor!!!


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be off line for a bit as well, as I'll be dropping off the face of the earth (and into Abilene, Texas).  Merry Christmas to everyone, and sorry for the hiatus.  It was probably inevitable, though...


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 29, 2004)

Being checking everyday - seems like everyone is on vacation


----------



## Ashy (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm here - more or less.  On vacation and plotting...    I'll post something soon, but I would not expect to much activity until after New Year's...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 29, 2004)

That sounds fine to me, with it being extremely busy (AKA we won't hire anyone to make my life simple) I think it is a good idea to get everyone some rest and enjoy what is left of the year.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the heads up. Games disappear so often around here, it's nice to know we are just on hold. Larris will continue to hold his breath until you are available.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 29, 2004)

I've been kind of bored the past couple days.  Haven't been able to do much because I've A) not been feeling well and B) my computer's been hating me so I've been working on it.  Thankfully I have a laptop that works well)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 29, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for the heads up. Games disappear so often around here, it's nice to know we are just on hold. Larris will continue to hold his breath until you are available.




I won't let this game die, don't fear...  

'Detta, sorry to hear that you are not feeling well - hope you get to feeling better soon! 

Leif - hope the workload lessens up soon!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 3, 2005)

Well after some relaxing vacations on the southern Norway, using my skiing skills to the max, and gaining 2 kg of body weight, I can say I'm back and fat!.

Hope all of you are as happy as I am, with new presents and hangover from the new year celebration.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm back in the salt mines as well, but still a bit foggy headed from the long break...guess that means I need to update, eh?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 3, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> ZOOK???


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

What?    Am I missing something?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Post your actions by 8 PM EST tonight or tread water - literally.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 6, 2005)

Ashy, do you want me to post a "post-through the gate" action as well?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Ashy, do you want me to post a "post-through the gate" action as well?




OOC: If that is what you want to do, then yes, please.  Also post a Swim check.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad I posted my actions by 8pm two days ago


----------



## Ashy (Jan 21, 2005)

All - sorry about the unplanned hiatus - I was out of town in Boston and my trip was extended (which I had not planned on) and I was mostly working or sleeping...  I am back home now, so things should return to normal.  Please forgive!


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 21, 2005)

nothing to forgive, my friend.  Glad to have you back


----------



## Ashy (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, Ashy, the stuff over in the game thread raises a good question.  I was wondering, what books do you have?  I didn't use anything particularly esoteric myself, but it'd be nice to know if there's anything I'll have to post detailed information on when I use it.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got lots and lots, but there is some stuff I do not have.  Generally speaking, I'll likely have it, but it just so happens that I do not in this case...  Basically, it would take far to long to list all the books I *do* have!  

Usually, I can "wing it" with a basic description of the power/spell/item/whatever, but in this case, it is a bit to specific for me to try and make a ruling without a bit more knowledge.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, that's good to know, then.  Wish I could help you out, but I haven't got any of my books with me, except for CV and Sword and Sorcery's Advanced Player's Guide, which I'm reading.

*snaps fingers*

Oh, that reminds me!  I meant to ask you, can I swap out a spell for _tactical precision_, from Complete Adventurer?  It's not part of the original character, of course, but it's ridiculously perfect for Adauth, given his whole leader schtick.  Basically, it gives +1d6 sneak attack and a +2 insight bonus to attack rolls when flanking, 1 round/level to 1 creature/level in a 30' radius.  Bard 2.

Pleeease?    

(Okay, no hard feelings if you say no, of course.  But I know what my next add/drop spell will be, in that case.)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds fine.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 28, 2005)

Yay!

*runs off to the RG thread*


----------



## Vargo (Feb 23, 2005)

Query about regaining spells:

At this point, can we (the spellcasters) regain all our spells by spending 15 minutes memorizing, or do we need to spend the full 8 hours of rest + 15 minutes memorizing?


----------



## Ashy (Feb 24, 2005)

You are fully rested (in terms of regaining spells), so 15 mins.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 24, 2005)

"We are going to look around first because there may be anything at all down there, and we should know what we have to deal with prior to dealing with it.  Value of preparedness."

Assuming nothing happens in the interim, what do my spell reveal?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris ignores the debate about scouting and spells and such to worry about his sodden armor. He decides to try and experiement. He consentrates on his umbilical for a moment and then thinks of just the excess water in his armor coming forth. At the last moment he realizes he really should have stepped away from the fire before trying this.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 24, 2005)

Just a reminder - this is the OOC thread...


----------



## Ashy (Feb 24, 2005)

Vargo is right - please post this stuff in the IC thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 25, 2005)

Oopsie!  Well, nothing terribly important...


----------



## Ashy (Feb 25, 2005)

No prob!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

Ashy, I think I'm going to have to bow out of this game.  There are so many people I don't know who is who, and I'm not really sure what's going on half the time because so many people are posting...  You've made a really fascinating game, but I have approximately three billion games I'm in or running, and I'm not putting the effort into this one that I should.  So I'm going to withdraw so that everyone else can have more fun.  I'm glad I chance to play in your strange world, and I'll see you in my other games.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm kind of feelign that way too and Wayne just doesn't seem to belong, with everyone else being D&D and he being Modern... I'd like to see where it's going but I find myself having a hard time following along too.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, Ashy was originally planning to split us up into more level-segregated groups, so I'm guessing he'll be doing so soon.  So it should get easier.  In the meantime, why don't we all post our character names in our posts' title?  I know that'd help me manage.

In the meantime, I have a question for you, Ashy.  Now, Adauth's getting a lot of resistance from some of the party members (not taking it personally and not at all surprised, but there you go) and I'm abou to use a Marshall's aura to keep everyone on their toes.

Now, the effect assumes that the people affected by it are letting me lead them to a certain degree.  (The same, incidentally, goes for bardic music, off of my Perform (oratory).)  So who gets the bonuses?

Not entirely sure how I want to handle this yet.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ashy, I think I'm going to have to bow out of this game.  There are so many people I don't know who is who, and I'm not really sure what's going on half the time because so many people are posting...  You've made a really fascinating game, but I have approximately three billion games I'm in or running, and I'm not putting the effort into this one that I should.  So I'm going to withdraw so that everyone else can have more fun.  I'm glad I chance to play in your strange world, and I'll see you in my other games.




Ok, sorry to see you go Isida...


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'm kind of feelign that way too and Wayne just doesn't seem to belong, with everyone else being D&D and he being Modern... I'd like to see where it's going but I find myself having a hard time following along too.




Vendetta - I think that if you stick it out a bit, you'll find yourself.  Also, try coming out of the "this is a bad dream" bit and talking more with the other characters - that might help a bit...


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Well, Ashy was originally planning to split us up into more level-segregated groups, so I'm guessing he'll be doing so soon.  So it should get easier.  In the meantime, why don't we all post our character names in our posts' title?  I know that'd help me manage.
> 
> In the meantime, I have a question for you, Ashy.  Now, Adauth's getting a lot of resistance from some of the party members (not taking it personally and not at all surprised, but there you go) and I'm abou to use a Marshall's aura to keep everyone on their toes.
> 
> ...




You won't need to worry about who does or does not get the bonuses, I will let the players know if they do or do not, based on their character's reactions to Adauth.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 4, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Vendetta - I think that if you stick it out a bit, you'll find yourself.  Also, try coming out of the "this is a bad dream" bit and talking more with the other characters - that might help a bit...



Yeah, he'd ask questions like "What are you?" and "What movie where you in?" or "Was there a dungeons and dragons convention?"... there's really no one in the group that he can relate to.  Not saying this to be difficult, but he's a pretty modern kind of guy in a very outrageous situation, stuff he's seen in a bunch of movies he really wasn't interested in.  He'll break out of that eventually but he'll need a reason... He's going to have a conniption fit here soon when he finally does "get it" that this is all real.  but that has to come at a time that won't put the group in danger, like that short stint at the campfire when I started it (But I missed out getting through it because I underestimated the time I'd have with the group sitting there RPing)

Anyway, I didn't post that I was leaving... just agreeing that the adventure has been hard to follow.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 4, 2005)

Ashy - Okay.  I'll leave it in your capable hands.  That way I won't offend anyone by denying them Improved Initiative "just 'cuz I'm a jerk."    

Vendetta - If you think it would help, Adauth could pick up on the ensuing conniption fit and strike up a conversation.  I don't have those Sense Motive ranks for nuthin' you know!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2005)

Off topic - Ashy, you've got mail!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, but I'll find a good time to fit it in.  He'll keep plugging away until such a time comes that he goes bonkers and that imp has to kill him 

One of my games died since this started and that would have been a cool character to bring in... he's more on par with some of the characters in here and a D&D character... although, he's lawful evil so I guess he wouldn't have worked out too well (A Duergar dwarf with the insectile template, rogue fighter... a nasty shot with a bow... fun)  

Although, when wayne pulls out that truck of his and drives over a hoard of critters, everyone will think he's some kind of demon or something... Hope wayne had a full tank of gas when he died because I just don't see a "Shell Station" in the future of this game


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

If you want to bring him in, just let me know...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2005)

After wayne dies, which he probably will... he's not much of an adventurer.  I still do want to explore him in this adventure though (Just once, I want to pull out his truck and drive the hell over a bunch of enemies


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Roger that...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi there, please read.

Moving to new apartment


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

Gang,

I'm very sorry to say it, but it looks like I am not going to be able to continue this game.  Work and reall life simply have me way too strung out.  I am really, really sorry and I hope there are no hard feelings.  It was truly enjoyable while it lasted.

Brannon


----------



## Vargo (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, the irony. 

Thanks, Ashy!  Seriously!  I know it's hard to do a PbP - I had to kill a 2+ year PBEM I've been running for the same reason recently.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 17, 2005)

no hard feelings


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks, gang...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh well, Larris made it back from the grave once, maybe he'll rise again. Thanks Ashy, it was fun while it lasted. I understand all too well. I needed to cut back on my games as well. The death of this one may have helped keep mine alive.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Mar 17, 2005)

D'oh!  Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.  Ashy, it was a pleasure to be in a game with you and you made me think of my Real time DM more often than not, so I know that it would have gone REAL well.  As far as the rest of the players, we didn't get to do much of anything but it was a pleasure as well.  May we run into each other in another session or three!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 17, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> D'oh!  Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.  Ashy, it was a pleasure to be in a game with you and you made me think of my Real time DM more often than not, so I know that it would have gone REAL well.  As far as the rest of the players, we didn't get to do much of anything but it was a pleasure as well.  May we run into each other in another session or three!




Leif im being wondering how the real time gaming is. never tried it before.
maybe you could help me out giving me some url's to check it out. maybe i see you there 

Wato thinks is a spesial person since he has been back from death once, and sure will get a second shot sometime.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 18, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Oh, the irony. (




hahahah yeah 

No worries, Ashy.  RL comes first.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks all, I really appreciate you being understanding...  I hate seeing this go.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 20, 2005)

And suddenly you're all eaten by giant spiders. the end.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2005)

Let me know if something changes on this, oh ashen one... I'm deleting it now from my subscriptions.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 3, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Let me know if something changes on this, oh ashen one... I'm deleting it now from my subscriptions.




Ditto.  (Took a while, though, eh?)


----------

